# Zeigt her Eure Fotos



## MayoAmok (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh manchmal ganz gerne mit meiner Kamera spazieren, und will Euch ein paar Aufnahmen nicht vorenthalten. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein paar Kunstwerke zu bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde wirklich gerne was hochladen,...wenn Wuppertal nur nicht so ein Kaff wäre.


----------



## Dini (7. Dezember 2009)

sehr hübsch, aber das passt besser in die Designerlounge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*anpack und rübertrag*


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Dezember 2009)

nuja, wenn du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die bilder sind allerdings nicht nachträglich bearbeitet. allenfalls hab ich das ein oder andere mal gradegerückt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Welche Kamera nutzt du? Ich geh aufjeden Fall mal von einer DSLR aus? :-)_


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Dezember 2009)

nö. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fuji finepix s700


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Nicht schlecht , ich werd meine (DSLR) leider erst um Weihnachten rum holen - ne 1000D/450D oder sowas in der Art :-)

Schicke  Bilder aufjeden Fall! :-)_


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Dezember 2009)

nunja, es kommt nicht auf die kamera an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kamera: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das bild ist nicht von mir. uch finds nur sehr schick. trotz 5 dollar cam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (8. Dezember 2009)

also mir gefällt das aller erste bild sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein Bruder ist Hobbyfotograph, hier mal ein Bild, dass ich sehr schön finde von ihm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier zwei "Amateurversuche" meinerseits. Er hat mir zu meinem Vietnamurlaub seine Kamera mitgegeben und ein paar Einstellungen vorprogrammiert, sodass ich nurnoch abdrücken musste^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist seine dA Seite

Edit: Die Pflanzen sind alle *nicht* nachbearbeitet


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt das bild mit der langen belichtungszeit


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sehr viele (zu viele) Fotos in Portugal gemacht xD
Kamera: Canon PowerShot SX200is



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gleich ein paar mehr hochgeladen. Um Euch die 55MB zu ersparen poste ich nur die Links:
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0003.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0080.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0081.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0082.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0083.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0110.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0123.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0134.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0143.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0145.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0250.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0273.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0274.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0276.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0280.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0290.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0294.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0387.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0389.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0397.JPG
http://dve.kilu.de/portugal/IMG_0398.JPG

Welche ich davon am besten finde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Nordsee bzw auf Mallorca aufgenommen


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Dezember 2009)

schöne aufnahmen bisher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (13. Dezember 2009)

Kölner Dom..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nichts an fotos beizutragen, aber ich muss sagen: Eure sind richtig schoen ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich laufe auch ab und zu mit meiner Kamera herum, bin aber ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so gut da ich auch gerne verwackel aber 2 finde ich besonders toll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß grad garnicht mehr welche Kirche das ist aber sie ist auf dem Fußweg von der Uni runter in die Stadt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ein typisches Touristenfoto, wollte auch mal ausprobieren wie es so aussieht, nunja ^^

Edit: Das Datum und so ignorieren... meine Kamera speichert leider nicht das Datum und die Uhrzeit, sobald das Batteriefach (wo auch direkt die SD-Karte mit drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) geöffnet wird, haut es alles wieder weg und ich hab keine Lust dauernd neu einzustellen.


----------



## b1ubb (15. Dezember 2009)

Da ich auch sehr gerne Foto´s in meiner Freizeit mache und ein bisschen bearbeite, will ich auch mal ein paar herzeigen.
Leider habe ich nur die 3 Fotos da die anderen sind auf meiner anderen Festplatte die ich nicht mithabe ... ;(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Eisbär ist toll

Hier sind ein paar wenige meiner Bilder, die ich noch auf der Festplatte habe... einige weitere sind gebrannt auf CD und ich bin zu faul sie rauszusuchen :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei weitem nicht so toll wie das Original.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Fischotter bei der Fütterung zu knipsen ist gar nicht so einfach :X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Prachtkerl (und eine Attentionwhore :>)


----------



## poTTo (15. Dezember 2009)

Paar Fotos noch vom letzten Jahr. Fotografiert mit einer LUMIX FZ30. 

8800GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8800GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Automat, mit PS die Farben aber bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Bike am Kieler Bootssteg ....Langzeitbelichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bootsweft in Kiel bei Nacht... Langzeitbelichtung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graffity, mit PS die Farben aber bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
#poTTo

Bin grad @ work und kann daher nur die kopierten Bilder aus meinem Fotocommunity Profil zeigen. Die Org. muss ich zu Hause mal von der Platte hochladen. In voller größe dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (22. Dezember 2009)

Hier erstmal 2 die ich mit dem Handy aufgenommen habe. Die Qualität ist nicht gerade der Hammer aber sonst.
Das ist das Shanghai World Finance Center. Das dritthöchste Gebäude der Welt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein paar Bilder als ich letzten August in Berlin war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Eisbär ist toll
> 
> Hier sind ein paar wenige meiner Bilder, die ich noch auf der Festplatte habe... einige weitere sind gebrannt auf CD und ich bin zu faul sie rauszusuchen :>
> 
> ...



Irgendwie sieht der Wall wie eingefügt aus... oO


----------



## nue (23. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> nunja, es kommt nicht auf die kamera an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



korrigiere:
nunja, es kommt nicht *nur* auf die kamera an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich würde wirklich gerne was hochladen,...wenn Wuppertal nur nicht so ein Kaff wäre.



Hey ich komm auch aus Wuppertal und hier gibts einige echt ganz schöne Ecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (12. April 2010)

Hi TE! 

Ich hab auf Deinem ersten Bild ja schon meinen aktuellen Wohnort erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst Du mir die Einstellungen für das Bild nennen? 

Ich fotografiere mit einer Olympus E510 und hätte gerade jetzt im Frühjahr echt Lust durch die Straßen zu ziehen!

Danke Dir - Miss Mojo


----------



## Pente (12. April 2010)

Yeah, ein Foto-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na dann post ich einfach mal ein paar Fotos. Viel Spaß beim Anschaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=10233:Model-Sandra-III-a20604190.jpg]

[attachment=10234:Lichtspiel-a19293357.jpg]

[attachment=10235:Model-Sandra-II-a20594258.jpg]

[attachment=10236:Augsburger-Zoo-I-a19323614.jpg]

[attachment=10237:Herbst-Impressionen-I-a19205393.jpg]

[attachment=10238:16866125.jpg]


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Mir kommen hier grad viel zu viele aus Wuppertal O_o

Pente... deine Bilder funzen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da steht nur 6 mal "Eingefügtes Bild"

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles mit einer krüppeligen Vivitar Vivicam 5190 geschossen... sprich es ist ein Wunder das es doch so gut geworden war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja dieser fast Bartlose Zwerg da bin ich, falls fragen kommen... "Stativ" war ein Busch...


----------



## Pente (12. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Pente... deine Bilder funzen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicher? Weil ich seh alle Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Japp, selbst mitn IE sieht man nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (12. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Japp, selbst mitn IE sieht man nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm doofer direct-linking Schutz von fotocommunity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die Bilder hochgeladen, jetzt gehn sie auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Jepp! Sehr schicke Bilder!


----------



## XXI. (17. April 2010)

Pente, is das eine nicht der Stämple-See???


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

lol selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ist der typische sammler xD


----------



## nuriina (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartec (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine GeForce GX480, Bild hab ich mit meinem iPhone 3GS gemacht =)
Oktober kauf ich mir die Canon EOS 550D =)


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2010)

Die is aber noch schön Sauber so Sauber sieht meine Geforce im Rechner glaube ich net aus xD


----------



## Bartec (26. Juli 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die is aber noch schön Sauber so Sauber sieht meine Geforce im Rechner glaube ich net aus xD



Da war die neu, wie man sieht ist auf dem Gainward Logo noch die Schutzfolie drauf >.<


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Bartec schrieb:


> Oktober kauf ich mir die Canon EOS 550D =)



Hab die auch, jetzt seit 2 Wochen. :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## incen (5. August 2010)

Yor dann mal sehen was ich so habe XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War wirklich ein schöner Aufflug dürch NBG =D


----------



## schneemaus (7. August 2010)

Sind nur ein paar Fotos, Prag und USA, aber wenn ich die CD von meiner Mutter mit den ganzen USA-Bildern wieder bekomme, lad ich noch ein paar mehr hoch. Und da sagt noch einer, Landschaft fotografieren wäre nicht toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Sonnenuntergang auf der Brooklyn Bridge, Blickrichtung Manhattan






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prag, Blick von einem Berg, aber hundertprozentig weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich's aufgenommen hab.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prag, Blick aus dem Zimmer unseres Hostels.



Die Qualität lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber für eine billige Digitalkamera find ich die Bilder annehmbar.


----------



## nuriina (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Von letzter Woche. :-)


----------



## Knallfix (19. August 2010)

Erste Versuche mit der neuen Knipse (Nikon Coolpix P100)

2* Bumen und Bienen - kann gern als Beispiel genommen werden, falls jemand noch seinen Kindern etc das mit den Blumen und Bienen erklären muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann der Versuch die Beleuchtung vom Spielzeug "cool" einzufangen, leider nicht so einfach. Entweder zu hell, zu dunkel, spiegelnd usw. Aber da auf dem TV grad die Gesichter von Alice und dem Hutmacher gleichzeitig zu sehen sind, ist es doch noch ganz cool so irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2010)

Mein momentanes Lieblingsfoto (aufgenommen im KaDeWe in Berlin):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. September 2010)

Den Thread gibts ja auch noch. Schöne Bilder mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamerawechsel hat stattgefunden, wer erkennt den Sprung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2010)

Eines meiner besten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

